# Pompano in northeast Florida?



## hayseed777

I just started surf fishing and I'm wondering when pompano normally start showing up around here.


----------



## solid7

Show up? The pompano LIVE up there for most of the year. In fact, our big run just ended, and they all ought to be back home up your way, now...


----------



## WNYBob

I just talked to a guy yesterday at Fernandina that caught one from the surf yesterday. First one that I'd heard about so far. Not saying there haven't been others. As of a couple of weeks ago hadn't heard of any so far.


----------



## solid7

In all fairness, if you weather has been anything like ours, the surf has been pretty crappy lately. I've only seen a couple of good days in the last couple of weeks, but I'm not sure if the surf could have settled from the previous conditions. (it's been really rough with stiff onshore winds)


----------



## hayseed777

Thanks for the replies, everyone. I believe I caught a couple the day after Easter (before this crappy weather rolled in). The old men at the bait shop said I was crazy and they must have been jacks. They were small ones, about 8"-10", but I know they weren't jacks (no black spot and a definite football shape) and I'm pretty sure they weren't permit. The blues were biting hard, I quickly discovered they'd bite through 65# PowerPro like butter. Went out yesterday evening because I couldn't stand to sit at the house anymore and caught a bunch of whiting and more bonnetheads than I ever care to see again.

Solid, that sounds like the exact conditions we've been having here. The only time its semi-calm/not crazy windy is early in the morning...when I have to work. The Monday after Easter and the following Saturday have been the only calm days here. Hopefully it'll get better soon.


----------



## Raymo

Pompano can be found in NE FL just about from March through November, showing a little earlier and staying a little longer if the water temps are warmer than usual. The best time to catch KEEPER pomps is Mar through May and Sept through Nov, during the migrations. Ive been doing well myself this spring, best of luck has been on clams. You have to keep in mind that pomps like churning water, clean...but churning...wave action is not a bad thing. Also, most have been caught a bit deeper than usual. You need to be able to sling bait as they have been running on the backside of the outer bar. There are places around inlets and such that you can catch them closer, but if you are just fishing the beach, sling it far on a low tide for best luck.


----------



## JaSla74

I caught four last week in Vilano, but all were undersized. Didn't catch any today.


----------



## MiddleburgCouple

Thinking about heading out today to test Vilano out. Me and the Fiancee had our baby boy 3 weeks ago and have been couped up in the house. My parents and brother said they'd watch the baby all day but not sure if she wants to go or not now even though she has been bugging me about wanting to go fishing every since the baby was born. Guess it's the getting 3hrs of sleep tops at a time...lol

Just had that big storm that passed so don't know how that will effect fishing.

On another note anyone have any opinions on the Okuma Trio 55s? I use an Okuma Avenger 40 now and it casts quite far but wanting to get some new gear. The Avenger is on a 11ft pole now, put it on a 7-8ft. They also have the Trio 40 that is priced good that I could put on another 7-8ft and put the Trio 55 on the 11ft.

Or any other opinions for good reels that are priced good, cast far and last? BTW I have almost 250ft of 50lb PowePro on the Avenger 40 and it could still hold more!


----------



## MiddleburgCouple

Well no Pompanos today but caught a ton of fish. We didn't get to Vilano till around 10:30am wish we would have got there around 6am probably would have had better luck with bigger fish. Caught a several small whiting, a decent 3lb whiting, a small red, bunch of sea cats, a small hammer head and black tip and something I'm not sure of, looked and had the shape of a whiting but had a big black spot by the tail? There was a huge Tarpon about 5ft that a bunch of drunks were trying to catch on 6ft walmart special rods and reels. It was funny I told them even if they hooked it they wouldn't get it to shore and I got the "I have 50lb test line" which made me laugh.

Me and my fiancee were the only ones catching anything so everyone came asking what our "secret" bait was, which was nothing more than live shrimp cut and peeled which is what they said they were using lol. All in all a very fun day got 2 dozen shrimp and got something on almost every cast.


----------



## solid7

MiddleburgCouple said:


> a decent 3lb whiting,


Decent?

World Records (all tackle)

Southern Kingfish - 1lb, 14 oz.
Gulf Kingfish - 3lb, 0 oz.
Northern Kingfish - 1lb, 4 oz.




MiddleburgCouple said:


> something I'm not sure of, looked and had the shape of a whiting but had a big black spot by the tail?


Gulf Kingfish often have the black tip on the tail, or spot near the tail....

Kingfish are what are commonly referred to as "whiting".


----------



## MiddleburgCouple

solid7 said:


> Decent?
> 
> World Records (all tackle)
> 
> Southern Kingfish - 1lb, 14 oz.
> Gulf Kingfish - 3lb, 0 oz.
> Northern Kingfish - 1lb, 4 oz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gulf Kingfish often have the black tip on the tail, or spot near the tail....
> 
> Kingfish are what are commonly referred to as "whiting".


People around here call them whiting, all silver long bodied. No size limit but can only keep 10.


----------



## MiddleburgCouple

After looking through the pics the one fish with the spot was a small juvenile red, the 3lber I caught was actually a sea cat not a whiting. But I find the weight records you posted are wrong for the fish that people around here call whiting because 2lb+ whiting are not uncommon to catch. Like I said in this area whiting don't have a size limit but you can only keep 10 per person.


----------



## solid7

I have tried 7 times (unsuccessfully) to post you a direct link to the IGFA all tackle world records for the 3 varieties of kingfish in our coastal waters. Unfortunately, I keep getting this stupid "awaiting moderator approval" message - which never happens, and my post disappears.

2 of my previously posted numbers were wrong, but only on account of the fact that I posted OLD records. Nevertheless, the records aren't that high. Check it for yourself. I G F A (dot) ORG (that seems to be the only way that I can post a link to that site)

If you don't like the numbers after that, all I can say is, submit your catches. Just because it's a record, doesn't mean that the biggest fish has been caught or reported.


----------



## solid7

CURRENT World Records (all tackle)

Southern Kingfish - 2lb, 13 oz.
Gulf Kingfish - 3lb, 0 oz.
Northern Kingfish - 2lb, 7 oz.


----------



## AL_N_VB

> Unfortunately, I keep getting this stupid "awaiting moderator approval" message - which never happens, and my post disappears.


Not sure what is going on. As long it is not a commercial link, you should be OK. What web browser are you on.


----------



## solid7

AL_N_VB said:


> Not sure what is going on. As long it is not a commercial link, you should be OK. What web browser are you on.


IE8.0.6 (don't blame me, I'm not the IT in charge)


----------



## MiddleburgCouple

solid7 said:


> CURRENT World Records (all tackle)
> 
> Southern Kingfish - 2lb, 13 oz.
> Gulf Kingfish - 3lb, 0 oz.
> Northern Kingfish - 2lb, 7 oz.


Now those numbers seem better.... the "big" whiting are usually between 2-3lbs. Not saying the records are wrong I just know that there have been some whiting caught that in the 4-5lb range.


----------



## MiddleburgCouple

solid7 said:


> CURRENT World Records (all tackle)
> 
> Southern Kingfish - 2lb, 13 oz.
> Gulf Kingfish - 3lb, 0 oz.
> Northern Kingfish - 2lb, 7 oz.


Now those numbers sound better, I know I've caught whiting in that range. I know people who have caught a few that were close to 5lbs so like you said maybe they just don't get reported.


----------



## ADIDAF

Yes, Whiting in NE Florida are Kingfish elsewhere. There is no size limit or bag limits on them in Florida. Not sure where you got the 10 FPP bag limit.


----------



## Sparky's

…


----------

